
All courses on Udemy are $10 at the moment - takemein
https://medium.com/discountcoupons/black-friday-sale-on-udemy-goes-live-1e3d6456a189
======
azizsaya
Given the business model followed by Udemy, most of the courses I've previewed
are underwhelming.

But I'm sure there would some hidden gems in there, any suggestions from HN
crowd?

